# Police seize drugs after Wareham raid



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police seize drugs, charge two in raid 
WAREHAM — Police seized heroin and arrested two during a raid Tuesday. 
Officers executed a search warrant at 2739 Cranberry Highway at about 10 p.m., in an operation serving as a follow-up to an overdose at another location earlier in the day. They found several packets of suspected heroin, along with common drug paraphernalia, including spoons and plastic bags. 
Residents Joseph Bump, 26, and Lacey Pittsley, 23, were arraigned in Wareham District Court yesterday on charges of possession of a Class A substance, possession with intent to distribute and distribution of a controlled substance. Pleas of not guilty were entered on each's behalf.


----------

